# NOTD 19 Feb 2011 - new Mac Wonder Woman Polishes :D



## Diava (Feb 19, 2011)

I am absolutely loving Mac's new Wonder Woman Collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thought I'd share some of my swatches of the nail polish from this range  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





L-R Obey Me, Spirit Of Truth





Obey Me





Spirit Of Truth

I've just done a Wonder Woman themed manicure with these polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> will post some piccies soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow that red surprised me. I was expecting a generic neutral red creme and instead it just glows! I want it!


----------



## Diava (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah I have to admit I thought the same thing before trying these two out, the red is a little darker than it came out in the pic, if you look at the first bottle pic thats a better indication of the colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyway finally uploaded my themed manicure pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









used Konad Special Polish in gold and a fine nail art pen for the gold, and a marker for the Ws





Konad Plate M03 applied the biggest star one at a time using Konad Special Polish in White and the small side of the Double ended stamper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britscosmetics (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for helping me out the blog confusion. I am using my tumblr now more for beauty things lol. I love the wonder woman blue. the nail art looks great. how long did it take you to get that nail art look?


----------



## llehsal (Feb 20, 2011)

Woweee...these are awsome.  So much fun.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! These look amazing! I'm loving the red but the blue is so pretty too. I featured this on the home page.


----------



## Diava (Feb 21, 2011)

awwww thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that just made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really glad you liked the manis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 21, 2011)

Really cool manicure!!


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Love it! You did a really nice job and it's such a fun idea. I would love it if I could do something like this, but nope, I do not have that kind of talent.


----------



## vixie13 (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW those themed manicures are AMAZING!


----------



## BethanyBliss (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet goodness, that manicure is fantastic! Wow!


----------



## heartlee (Feb 24, 2011)

Get out!!!!!! That looks awesome!!!!

I love red &amp; navy nail polish, and I love superheros. 

(&amp; I do love the China Glaze Hey Sailor better than this MAC red though. Sorry MAC!!)


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 24, 2011)

Love your nails!


----------

